# Xbox One X spielt "in einer anderen Liga als die PS4 Pro" - Xbox-Chef im Interview



## David Martin (14. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox One X spielt "in einer anderen Liga als die PS4 Pro" - Xbox-Chef im Interview* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Xbox One X spielt "in einer anderen Liga als die PS4 Pro" - Xbox-Chef im Interview*


----------



## Phone (14. Juni 2017)

Die sollen erstmal die verkauften Einheiten aufholen und ein ein bissel weniger über ihren kack 4k quatschen -.-


----------



## Gemar (14. Juni 2017)

Nur blöd dass die Konsole und die Spiele kompatibel zur xBone bleiben, womit sich die grafischen Verbesserungen im Zaun halten werden. Das hätte fast eine neue Generation geben können, aber diese Eingrenzung wird dafür sorgen, dass kaum jemand für diese Konsole groß optimieren wird.
Der Kosten-Nutzen Faktor ist zu gering, wenn nicht sogar Negativ.
60FPS hier, 4K dort, garniert mit ein paar Effekten, alles was eben geringe Kosten verursacht.
Ich glaube nicht an einen Erfolg der xBox1x (was für ein bescheuerter Name), begrüße aber das scharfe und flüssige Bild, was sie abliefern wird. Vor allem hat diese Konsole nun das beste Disk Laufwerk seit der Playstation 1.
Für Enthusiasten mit lockerem Geldbeutel aber bestimmt eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

Natürlich spielt die X One X in einer anderen Liga, sie ist ja auch mal locker 1/3 stärker. 

Wobei das mit dem echten 4k allerdings sehr relativ zu sehen ist. Man kann auch Pong in 4k darstellen, dadurch sieht es nicht wesentlich besser aus als mit 210 x 160 Pixeln ...  

*ALLE* aktuellen Spiele sind jedoch 1080p Games rein von der Polygonzahl und dem Detailreichtum der Texturen her. Die einzigen Unterschiede sind halt die höhere Auflösung und ggf. eben auch höher aufgelöste Texturen. Also ist der letztlich einzige Effekt eine etwas höhere Bildschärfe. 

Für wirkliches, echtes 4k mit entsprechend auch vier Mal so viel Polygonen fehlt es auch der XBox One X an Leistung und Speicher.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Nur blöd dass die Konsole und die Spiele kompatibel zur xBone bleiben, womit sich die grafischen Verbesserungen im Zaun halten werden.


 nicht ganz korrekt. Durch Patches soll bei vielen Games die Grafik verbessert werden, und vor allem Neu-Releases können dann - ähnlich wie am PC - einen Modus "normal" für die One S und einen "high" für die One X bieten, oder auch für die One X zwei oder drei Modi nach freier Wahl: viel FPS, 4K oder mehr Details. Oder der Publisher legt sich auf eine Grundausrichtung fest, zB im Vergleich zur One S-Version mehr Details und 60 FPS in Full-HD, in 4K 30 FPS oder so was.



> Das hätte fast eine neue Generation geben können, aber diese Eingrenzung wird dafür sorgen, dass kaum jemand für diese Konsole groß optimieren wird.


 ich frage mich immer, was das Gerede mit "neue Generation" überhaupt soll. Ab wann ist denn eine Konsole eine "neue Generation" ? Wenn die Xbox One X nicht abwärtskompatibel wäre, oder nicht "One" sondern "Two" heißen würde: wäre sie dann plötzlich "neue Generation" ? Mir ist das nicht so ganz klar, wo da die klare Trennung zwischen "Generation" und "Upgrade" sein soll ^^ 


So oder so: der Startpreis ist im Vergleich zu einer Xbox One S natürlich hoch, aber die Xbox One kostete ja anfangs auch deutlich mehr, und die One X richtet sich ja auch ganz klar nicht an die Mehrheit der Spieler, das sagt MS ja selber.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

Meiner Ansicht nach war der Generationenwechsel mit völlig neuer, meist inkompatibler Hardware mit Erscheinen von Playstation 4 und XBox One ohnehin vorbei. Nur Nintendo schießt da halt etwas quer, läuft meiner Ansicht nach aber seit der Wii auch außer Konkurrenz, da sie einen völlig anderen Markt bedienen. Alle kommenden Playstations und XBoxen müssen(!) eigentlich voll abwärtskompatibel sein. Es gibt einfach keine Ausrede mehr, es nicht zu sein.


----------



## Gemar (14. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nicht ganz korrekt. Durch Patches soll bei vielen Games die Grafik verbessert werden.
> 
> ich frage mich immer, was das Gerede mit "neue Generation" überhaupt soll. Ab wann ist denn eine Konsole eine "neue Generation" ? Wenn die Xbox One X nicht abwärtskompatibel wäre, oder nicht "One" sondern "Two" heißen würde: wäre sie dann plötzlich "neue Generation" ? Mir ist das nicht so ganz klar, wo da die klare Trennung zwischen "Generation" und "Upgrade" sein soll ^^
> 
> So oder so: der Startpreis ist im Vergleich zu einer Xbox One S natürlich hoch, aber die Xbox One kostete ja anfangs auch deutlich mehr, und die One X richtet sich ja auch ganz klar nicht an die Mehrheit der Spieler, das sagt MS ja selber.



So ganz hast Du mein Kommentar nicht gelesen:
"...4K, 60FPS, ein paar Effekte..."
Das so etwas durch Patches nachgereicht werden kann, sollte selbstverständlich sein.

Neue Generation heißt einen Strich ziehen und auf einem ganz anderen (meist höherem) Level aufbauen.
Natürlich werden dort die Grenzen in Zukunft ein wenig mehr verschwimmen.

Der Preis für die gebotene Leistung und Hardware ist gar nicht mal so hoch, die Kosten für Spiele und Zubehör bleiben sogar gleich. Zudem bekommt man das beste Disk Laufwerk auf dem Markt.
Und dass es mehr die Enthusiasten anspricht sollte klar sein, oder für Leute die den knapp doppelten Preis hinlegen um ihren neuen 4K-Fernseher von einer Konsole mal ausgereizt sehen zu können.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Neue Generation heißt einen Strich ziehen und auf einem ganz anderen (meist höherem) Level aufbauen.
> Natürlich werden dort die Grenzen in Zukunft ein wenig mehr verschwimmen.



Genau das ist einer der Knackpunkte. Das wirst du so nicht mehr erleben können. Mit 1080p ist eine Auflösungshöhe erreicht, wo mehr kaum etwas ausmacht. Auch sind die grafischen Sprünge von 2007 bis 2017 schon sehr gering, auch das wird sich Aufgrund des Aufwandes und der Kosten nur immer langsamer weiterentwickeln. 

Ich sehe z.B. ein Spiel wie Assassin's Creed Unity von 2014 (PC Version auf maximalen Einstellungen) und vergleiche es mit der Grafik aktueller Titel. Seither gibt es insgesamt vielleicht fünf Titel, die grafisch mithalten oder es sogar überbieten können.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juni 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Und dass es mehr die Enthusiasten anspricht sollte klar sein, oder für Leute die den knapp doppelten Preis hinlegen um ihren neuen 4K-Fernseher von einer Konsole mal ausgereizt sehen zu können.


Wenn sie denn überhaupt dicht genug dran sitzen um den Unterschied wahrnehmen zu können!


----------



## McCerb (14. Juni 2017)

Kopfschüttel die leistung der pro reicht voll aus für die meisten spiele auf max wieso dann mehr? Und bessere Spiele hat eh sony, da kann ms noch so auf ihre echten 4k keulen!!^^


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

McCerb schrieb:


> Kopfschüttel die leistung der pro reicht voll aus für die meisten spiele auf max wieso dann mehr? Und bessere Spiele hat eh sony, da kann ms noch so auf ihre echten 4k keulen!!^^


Nein, reicht sie nicht. Die meisten Spiele auf der PS4 Pro sind nur auf 4k hochskaliert und nicht nativ, außerdem laufen sie entweder mit 30FPS anstelle 60 oder mit verminderten Details. Das größte Problem ist, das fast kein Spiel anbietet auf der Pro das Game in 1080p mit 60FPS zu spielen oder halt 4k mit 30FPS. 
Die XBox One X hat da schon mehr zu bieten, auch wenn das eben für "echtes" 4k halt dennoch immer noch viel zu wenig ist.


----------



## McCerb (14. Juni 2017)

Die 30fps auf max gibt sony vor, die wollen die pro user nicht bevorzugen....wegen der normalen ps4


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

McCerb schrieb:


> Die 30fps auf max gibt sony vor, die wollen die pro user nicht bevorzugen....wegen der normalen ps4



Wo hast du denn den Blödsinn her?
Sony selbst hat doch z.B. mit Wipeout Omega ein 4k @ 60FPS Spiel im Angebot.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> So ganz hast Du mein Kommentar nicht gelesen:


 Doch, Du schriebst "Nur blöd dass die Konsole und die Spiele kompatibel zur xBone bleiben, womit sich die grafischen Verbesserungen im Zaun halten werden.", und das sehe ich anders. Hochauflösendere Texturen, mehr Details und Effekte - das ist für mich schon eine klare Steigerung. Das dürfte in vielen Fällen  so viel sein wie auf dem PC der Modus "niedrig" vs "hoch". 

Was du wohl meinst: weil die AUCH auf der One S laufen müssen, kann man nicht so in die vollen greifen. Das sehe ich aber anders, das geht doch am PC auch, dass du Grafikmodi hast, die mit ner GTX 760 noch gut laufen und gleichzeitig einen, der selbst in 1080P eine GTX 1080 nicht über 60 FPS kommen lässt.




> Neue Generation heißt einen Strich ziehen und auf einem ganz anderen (meist höherem) Level aufbauen.
> Natürlich werden dort die Grenzen in Zukunft ein wenig mehr verschwimmen.


 Das ist es ja eben, was ich meine. Warum muss man "einen Strich" ziehen? Strenggenommen ist ja die komplette Xbox One-Reihe noch immer die gleiche "Generation" wie die Xbox 360, weil die Ones ja abwärtskompatibel sind. ich finde die Zeiten, in denen man klar von "neuer Generation" sprechen kann, sind vorbei. Bei der PS mag das noch der Fall sein, weil Sony ja keine Abwärtskompatibilität bietet von PS 2 zu 3 oder 3 zu 4. 



> Der Preis für die gebotene Leistung und Hardware ist gar nicht mal so hoch, die Kosten für Spiele und Zubehör bleiben sogar gleich. Zudem bekommt man das beste Disk Laufwerk auf dem Markt.
> Und dass es mehr die Enthusiasten anspricht sollte klar sein, oder für Leute die den knapp doppelten Preis hinlegen um ihren neuen 4K-Fernseher von einer Konsole mal ausgereizt sehen zu können.


 ich hab keinen 4K-TV, aber ich überlege trotzdem sogar, ob ich mir ne One X hole und meine One S ersetze. Denn für den PC hab ich nun lange keine neue Grafikkarte mehr geholt, weil mir die Leistung meiner R9 290 immer noch reicht. D.h. in Sachen "Gaming" hab ich an sich noch was Budget über. Und ne One X vlt als Angebot für 400€, die One S für 100€ verkaufen, also 300€ - das wäre nicht verkehrt. Aber nur dann, wenn sich rausstellt, dass im 1080p-Modus dann viele Games schneller oder mit mehr Details laufen.



@Spiritogre: sorry, aber da ist viel Nonsense dabei bei dem, was du sagst. Natürlich hast du von 2007 bis 2017 bei vielen Games RIESIGE Grafikunterschiede. Zwar nicht so groß wie von 1997 zu 2007, und nicht jedes Games nutzt die Möglichkeiten. Aber es gibt klar sichtbare Unterschiede, weswegen ja auch manche Games selbst eine GTX 1070 oder 1080 ins Schwitzen bringen, die ja nun definitiv um ein vielfaches mehr FPS liefern als eine Karte von vor 7-10 Jahren. Du kannst aber die Argumentation doch nicht hauptsächlich an der Auflösung festmachen. Wie gut die Grafik rüberkommt, das hat auch mit der Texturauflösung, AA-Funktionen (die ja viel Leistung brauchen), Effekte usw. zu tun - auch bei 1080p kannst du heutzutage viel aufwendigere Effekte ohne Leistungseinbruch darstellen als noch vor 10 Jahren. Du kannst auch hochauflösende Texturen einsetzen für Dinge, bei denen du früher vlt nur eine 480p-Textur verwendet hättest, weil der Spieler an das betreffende Objekt vermeintlich eh nicht so nah rangeht, dass es stört. Und auch die Anzahl der Polygone pro Objekt ist kein Maßstab. Du kannst zB heutzutage ein Objekt, das an sich rel weit weg ist, mit mehr Polygonen versehen als früher, so dass es nicht mehr so eckig aussieht wie früher. Natürlich gibt es Grenzen: irgendwann hast du SO viele Polygone, dass es immer top aussieht. Aber früher musste man viel häufiger bei Objekte Kompromisse eingehen als früher, auch musste man früher sehr oft Objekte ganz weglassen, oder die Sichtweite war begrenzter, weil die Rechenleistung nicht dafür reicht, auch noch die zB 300m weit entfernen Objekte bereits einzublenden. Du kannst heutzutage einfach mehr Polygone insgesamt darstellen, weil mehr Power da ist. Das heißt ja nicht, dass jedes einzelne Objekt auch viel mehr Polygone hat als in einem Spiel mit guter Grafik von von 7-8 Jahren. Allein die Objektvielfalt, mehr Effekte usw. führt in vielen Fällen zu einer besseren Grafik, vor allem in Open World-Titeln - und zwar auch in 1080p.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (14. Juni 2017)

Aber 95% Indie Titel mit billiger Comic Grafik bei der Präsentation dieser Konsole auf der E3 zeigen. Das sich der Kerl selbst noch ernst nehmen kann mit solch hochtrabenden aussagen.Mag sein das diese Konsole in Zukunft zeigt was sie kann.Aber in Zukunft wird es auch stärkere Hardware für Pcs geben womit wir wieder bei der Frage sind : Warum sollte ich als reiner Pc Spieler mir eine Konsole kaufen.Mir ist durchaus klar das ich da nicht die Zielgruppe bin. Allerdings werden XBOX One Besitzer auch genau überlegen auf die X zu wechseln  nach der E3 Präsentation. Was bringt eine Konsole mit genug Power wenn nur detailarme Nintendo ähnliche Titel darauf verfügbar sind ?  Das macht genauso viel Sinn wie mit einem Lamborghini nur durch Innenstädte mit Tempolimit 50 zu fahren........


----------



## McCerb (14. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre.... Wipeout Omega läuft auf der PS3  schon auf 60 herz.....*g*


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

McCerb schrieb:


> Spiritogre.... Wipeout Omega läuft auf der PS3  schon auf 60 herz.....*g*


Sage ich auch immer, wobei es eines der ersten Games mit flexibler Auflösung ist, die zwischen 900p und 1080p schwankt. Auf der PS4 Pro aber eben in 4k.



Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spiritogre: sorry, aber da ist viel Nonsense dabei bei dem, was du sagst. Natürlich hast du von 2007 bis 2017 bei vielen Games RIESIGE Grafikunterschiede. Zwar nicht so groß wie von 1997 zu 2007, und nicht jedes Games nutzt die Möglichkeiten. Aber es gibt klar sichtbare Unterschiede, weswegen ja auch manche Games selbst eine GTX 1070 oder 1080 ins Schwitzen bringen, die ja nun definitiv um ein vielfaches mehr FPS liefern als eine Karte von vor 7-10 Jahren. Du kannst aber die Argumentation doch nicht hauptsächlich an der Auflösung festmachen. Wie gut die Grafik rüberkommt, das hat auch mit der Texturauflösung, AA-Funktionen (die ja viel Leistung brauchen), Effekte usw. zu tun - auch bei 1080p kannst du heutzutage viel aufwendigere Effekte ohne Leistungseinbruch darstellen als noch vor 10 Jahren. Du kannst auch hochauflösende Texturen einsetzen für Dinge, bei denen du früher vlt nur eine 480p-Textur verwendet hättest, weil der Spieler an das betreffende Objekt vermeintlich eh nicht so nah rangeht, dass es stört. Und auch die Anzahl der Polygone pro Objekt ist kein Maßstab. Du kannst zB heutzutage ein Objekt, das an sich rel weit weg ist, mit mehr Polygonen versehen als früher, so dass es nicht mehr so eckig aussieht wie früher. Natürlich gibt es Grenzen: irgendwann hast du SO viele Polygone, dass es immer top aussieht. Aber früher musste man viel häufiger bei Objekte Kompromisse eingehen als früher, auch musste man früher sehr oft Objekte ganz weglassen, oder die Sichtweite war begrenzter, weil die Rechenleistung nicht dafür reicht, auch noch die zB 300m weit entfernen Objekte bereits einzublenden. Du kannst heutzutage einfach mehr Polygone insgesamt darstellen, weil mehr Power da ist. Das heißt ja nicht, dass jedes einzelne Objekt auch viel mehr Polygone hat als in einem Spiel mit guter Grafik von von 7-8 Jahren. Allein die Objektvielfalt, mehr Effekte usw. führt in vielen Fällen zu einer besseren Grafik, vor allem in Open World-Titeln - und zwar auch in 1080p.



Ich habe es natürlich vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Generell ist aber der Grafiksprung, wie du ja selbst feststellst, zwischen 1997 und 2007 erheblich größer gewesen. Und natürlich haben Grafikkarten heute mehr Texturspeicher für HD Texturen etc. Trotzdem bleibt es dabei, ein Spiel von 2014 wie Assassin's Creed Unity steht immer noch in der absoluten Speerspitze bei dem, was heute gemacht wird. Die meisten Titel die heute erscheinen sehen alleine aus Kostengründen erheblich schlechter aus. 

Aber zu sagen, das es auch nur ein Spiel gibt, dass eine GF 1070 oder gar 1080 bei 1080p und 60FPS auch nur annähernd ausreizt ist schon wagemutig ... Das trifft vielleicht bei höheren Auflösungen dann zu aber sicher nicht bei 1080p. Da wäre grafisch also durchaus schon heute einiges mehr drin bei aktuellen Spielen. Wird nur eben aus Kostengründen nicht gemacht.


----------



## Odin333 (14. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, Du schriebst "Nur blöd dass die Konsole und die Spiele kompatibel zur xBone bleiben, womit sich die grafischen Verbesserungen im Zaun halten werden.", und das sehe ich anders. Hochauflösendere Texturen, mehr Details und Effekte - das ist für mich schon eine klare Steigerung. Das dürfte in vielen Fällen  so viel sein wie auf dem PC der Modus "niedrig" vs "hoch".



... und wir haben in den letzten Jahren ja gesehen, welchen ultrabrutalen Unterschied das macht...

Der Spieler hat letztlich 0 bis kaum etwas von den Verbesserungen. Einen richtigen Fortschritt wird man erst sehen, wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration kommt und nur noch One X / PS4 Pro und die neuen unterstützt werden.




Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab keinen 4K-TV, aber ich überlege trotzdem sogar, ob ich mir ne One X hole und meine One S ersetze. Denn für den PC hab ich nun lange keine neue Grafikkarte mehr geholt, weil mir die Leistung meiner R9 290 immer noch reicht. D.h. in Sachen "Gaming" hab ich an sich noch was Budget über. Und ne One X vlt als Angebot für 400€, die One S für 100€ verkaufen, also 300€ - das wäre nicht verkehrt. Aber nur dann, wenn sich rausstellt, dass im 1080p-Modus dann viele Games schneller oder mit mehr Details laufen.


Ich würde in einen 10€ HDMI-Kabel investieren den ich vom PC zum TV lege. Dann musst du keine 300€ für eine One X ausgeben die eh nur das selbe Spieleportfolio hat.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist es ja eben, was ich meine. Warum muss man "einen Strich" ziehen? Strenggenommen ist ja die komplette Xbox One-Reihe noch immer die gleiche "Generation" wie die Xbox 360, weil die Ones ja abwärtskompatibel sind. ich finde die Zeiten, in denen man klar von "neuer Generation" sprechen kann, sind vorbei. Bei der PS mag das noch der Fall sein, weil Sony ja keine Abwärtskompatibilität bietet von PS 2 zu 3 oder 3 zu 4.


mit abwärtskompatibilität hat das wenig zu tun. es gibt eben spiele, die nur auf den neuen sytemen laufen. klar könnte man jetzt anfangen, für die konsolen austauschbare komponenten zu machen, jedoch ist es deutlich einfacher, einfach alle 5-6 jahre einen neuen kasten bereitzustellen, der halt einiges mehr unter der haube hat. 
beim pc kannst du immer wieder aufrüsten, das geht bei der konsole halt nicht und es wäre kostenaufwändiger als hersteller, zudem verwirrender für den konsumenten. deswergen gibt es diese current-gen, last gen, next gen trennung.
diese grenzen verschwinden aber nunmehr zunehmend. 
ich bin mir sicher, dass wir auch in maximal 2 jahren einfach ein neues switch-modell mit mehr power präsentiert bekommen, welches v.a. im handheld-modus verbesserungen vorzuweisen hat. 
zudem könnte nintendo aber auch leistungssteigernde dockingstationen anbieten, die mit seperatem chip laufen, für noch bessere leistung, oder leistungsanpassung bei den alten geräten...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe es natürlich vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Generell ist aber der Grafiksprung, wie du ja selbst feststellst, zwischen 1997 und 2007 erheblich größer gewesen. Und natürlich haben Grafikkarten heute mehr Texturspeicher für HD Texturen etc. Trotzdem bleibt es dabei, ein Spiel von 2014 wie Assassin's Creed Unity steht immer noch in der absoluten Speerspitze bei dem, was heute gemacht wird. Die meisten Titel die heute erscheinen sehen alleine aus Kostengründen erheblich schlechter aus.
> 
> Aber zu sagen, das es auch nur ein Spiel gibt, dass eine GF 1070 oder gar 1080 bei 1080p und 60FPS auch nur annähernd ausreizt ist schon wagemutig ... Das trifft vielleicht bei höheren Auflösungen dann zu aber sicher nicht bei 1080p. Da wäre grafisch also durchaus schon heute einiges mehr drin bei aktuellen Spielen. Wird nur eben aus Kostengründen nicht gemacht.


 Mit "ins Schwitzen" meine ich nicht, dass die GTX 1080 / 1070 nur gerade so mit ach und Krach auf 40 FPS kommt. Aber über 60 FPS zu kommen: das wird durchaus schon knapp, in Full-HD:

Witcher 3 auf Max läuft zB auf einer GTX 1070 mit "nur" 66 FPS, obwohl es ja kein superaktueller Titel ist.  https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2016/n...x1060_gtx1070_und_gtx1080_im_test/index37.php  oder Rise of the Tombraider mit 60 FPS: https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2016/n...x1060_gtx1070_und_gtx1080_im_test/index34.php

Oder Dwan of War 4: mit ner GTX 1070 auf max "nur" 50 FPS: Dawn of War 3 im Techniktest: Fury X überrascht


Jetzt kann zwar sagen: MAXIMALE Details, also meist "Ultra" vs. vlt so was wie "sehr hoch" sieht an sich im Spiel gleich aus, und auf "sehr hoch" sind es direkt 20% mehr FPS. Aber selbst die beste Karte von vor 8 Jahren würde Witcher 3 nicht mal mehr auf mittel packen, weil es eben einfach viel mehr Details und Effekte und Objekte beeinhaltet als ein Game von vor 8 Jahren. Eine ganz andere Frage ist, ob es das einem Wert ist. zB Ghost Recon Wildlands hab ich für die Xbox - und es sieht klasse aus, vor allem da ich in Relation zur LCD-Größe nicht so nah dransitze. Da würde ich gar nicht unbedingt "mehr" brauchen, was die Grafik angeht.




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich würde in einen 10€ HDMI-Kabel investieren den ich vom PC zum TV lege. Dann musst du keine 300€ für eine One X ausgeben die eh nur das selbe Spieleportfolio hat.


 erstens bräuchte ich mind ein Kabel für 30€, da ich ca 20m überbrücken müsste   und zweitens hab ich mir ne Xbox ja grad gekauft WEGEN mancher Games, die es am PC nicht gibt, und inzwischen hab ich auch mind ein Dutzend Games für die Xbox, die ich nicht mehr missen will, die ich aber ganz sicher nicht extra für den PC erneut kaufen möchte. Der Rat geht also nach hinten los.   





linktheminstrel schrieb:


> mit abwärtskompatibilität hat das wenig zu tun. es gibt eben spiele, die nur auf den neuen sytemen laufen. klar könnte man jetzt anfangen, für die konsolen austauschbare komponenten zu machen, jedoch ist es deutlich einfacher, einfach alle 5-6 jahre einen neuen kasten bereitzustellen, der halt einiges mehr unter der haube hat.
> beim pc kannst du immer wieder aufrüsten, das geht bei der konsole halt nicht und es wäre kostenaufwändiger als hersteller, zudem verwirrender für den konsumenten. deswergen gibt es diese current-gen, last gen, next gen trennung.
> diese grenzen verschwinden aber nunmehr zunehmend.


 das ist doch das, was ich meine: wozu IMMER NOCH das dämliche "Generation"-Gelabere? Das macht keinen Sinn mehr, außer es gibt wirklich Games, die NUR auf der "neuen" Konsole laufen.  Aber auch da: an sich IST die One X doch eine neue Generation, aber dank der "Politik" von MS und der Tatsache, dass man per Download heutzutage problemlos eine angepasste Version bekommen kann, obwohl man nur EINE Retail-Version im Laden platzieren muss, ist die One X keine komplett "geschlossene" Plattform. Das wäre doch aber irre, wenn man "verlangt", dass die One X komplett abgeschlossen sein muss, nur damit man von einer neuen Generation sprechen "darf"... 

Daher ist für mich dieses Gerede mit "Generation" unsinnig. Laien stehen sowieso wie ein Ochs vorm Tor: wenn die ein Spiel wollen, wissen die auch nicht, ob die nun next-Gen oder last-Gen oder sonstwas brauchen. Die müssen so oder so bei der Suche wissen, welche Konsole sie haben - egal ob die Plattform nun in sich geschlossen ist oder nicht.


----------



## SElling (14. Juni 2017)

Ich finde 4k für konsolen total Sinnfrei. Erstmal haben zu wenig Leute einen 4K TV momentan. Zudem kommt das die Konsolen für das Geld niemals die Leistung bringen können nen Spiel flüssig in 4k und 60 fps zu stämmen. Da haben so mach 1,5k€ PC`s noch ihre schwierigkeiten. Die sollen erstmal FullHD komplett ausnutzen sdamit die Spiele dort mit 60fps flüssig laufen... Da könnte man die Spiele auf der normalen mit 30fps und der pro/x mit 60fps laufen lassen. Wenn ich überlege was damals auf der PS3 mit The last of Us für nen Spiel gezeigt wurde... Die Grafik war für die Hardware Top. Zudem muss man auch sagen das die Xbox X auch 1 Jahr später als die PS4 Pro auf dem Markt kommt. Und was in einem Jahr die Hardwarepreise sinken / die entwicklung Voranschreitet wird man bald auf einem level sein wo abwechselnd jedes Jahr eine neue Konsole erscheinen wird. Dann doch lieber die Leistung voll ausreizen. Kann mir vorstellen wie die entwickler sich freuen für 4 verschiedene Konsolen und den PC nen Spiel zu Patchen xD.

Was ich damit sagen will, die sollen 4k erstmal beiseite schieben und die Spiele konstant mit 60fps zum laufen bringen in hübsch.


----------



## Solo-Joe (14. Juni 2017)

Als Befürworter der Xbox One X muss ich schon sagen, dass es definitiv keine andere Liga ist. Gleiches hätte Sony damals zur Einführung der Current Gen auch sagen können. Ich besitze zwar die PS4 Pro, allerdings sind fast 2 TFs mehr schon eine Ansage. Dass Sony die besseren Spiele hat ist auch wieder so eine Sache. Horizon war gut, aber nicht herausragend. Uncharted für meine Bedürfnisse sogar nur in Ordnung. Für mich geben die Third-Party AAA Spiele einfach den Ton an. Mal sehen ob MS dort punkten kann. Achtung: Das war eine subjektive Aussage 

4K interessiert mich allerdings nicht die Bohne. Bei Horizon 0 Dawn hat mir daher der bessere Grafikdetails + mehr FPS Modus am besten gefallen.

Für ein "Konsolen-Erlebnis" im Wohnzimmer sehe ich 30 FPS + höhere Details persönlich als die beste Lösung an. Das ist mir viel lieber, als mit meinem HighEnd Rechner die Steam Bibliothek vollzustopfen.


----------



## Solo-Joe (14. Juni 2017)

Als Befürworter der Xbox One X muss ich schon sagen, dass es definitiv keine andere Liga ist. Gleiches hätte Sony damals zur Einführung der Current Gen auch sagen können. Ich besitze zwar die PS4 Pro, allerdings sind fast 2 TFs mehr schon eine Ansage. Dass Sony die besseren Spiele hat ist auch wieder so eine Sache. Horizon war gut, aber nicht herausragend. Uncharted für meine Bedürfnisse sogar nur in Ordnung. Für mich geben die Third-Party AAA Spiele einfach den Ton an. Mal sehen ob MS dort punkten kann. Achtung: Das war eine subjektive Aussage 

4K interessiert mich allerdings nicht die Bohne. Bei Horizon 0 Dawn hat mir daher der bessere Grafikdetails + mehr FPS Modus am besten gefallen.

Für ein "Konsolen-Erlebnis" im Wohnzimmer sehe ich 30 FPS + höhere Details persönlich als die beste Lösung an. Das ist mir viel lieber, als mit meinem HighEnd Rechner die Steam Bibliothek vollzustopfen.


----------



## Solo-Joe (14. Juni 2017)

Als Befürworter der Xbox One X muss ich schon sagen, dass es definitiv keine andere Liga ist. Gleiches hätte Sony damals zur Einführung der Current Gen auch sagen können. Ich besitze zwar die PS4 Pro, allerdings sind fast 2 TFs mehr schon eine Ansage. Dass Sony die besseren Spiele hat ist auch wieder so eine Sache. Horizon war gut, aber nicht herausragend. Uncharted für meine Bedürfnisse sogar nur in Ordnung. Für mich geben die Third-Party AAA Spiele einfach den Ton an. Mal sehen ob MS dort punkten kann. Achtung: Das war eine subjektive Aussage 

4K interessiert mich allerdings nicht die Bohne. Bei Horizon 0 Dawn hat mir daher der bessere Grafikdetails + mehr FPS Modus am besten gefallen.

Für ein "Konsolen-Erlebnis" im Wohnzimmer sehe ich 30 FPS + höhere Details persönlich als die beste Lösung an. Das ist mir viel lieber, als mit meinem HighEnd Rechner die Steam Bibliothek vollzustopfen.


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Juni 2017)

500€ für eine Zwischen-Konsole bei denen Hackt es doch. Wenn in 3 oder vielleicht 4 Jahren dann eine richtige Nextgen Konsole auf den Markt kommt, dann darf man vielleicht noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## mrmkay (14. Juni 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> 500€ für eine Zwischen-Konsole bei denen Hackt es doch. Wenn in 3 oder vielleicht 4 Jahren dann eine richtige Nextgen Konsole auf den Markt kommt, dann darf man vielleicht noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.



Falls überhaupt noch "Nextgen Konsolen" kommen. Vielleicht kommt ja jetzt jedes Jahr ein Upgrade z.B. die xbox one x one oder die Playstation Upro und nach einer gewissen Zeit (vielleicht 4-5 Jahre) wird der Support der ältesten Konsole eingestellt, da die Leistung nicht mehr ausreichend ist. Vorstellen könnte ich mir das 
Das wäre natürlich ein Albtraum für die Spieleentwickler


----------



## XboxKing5000 (14. Juni 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> 500€ für eine Zwischen-Konsole bei denen Hackt es doch. Wenn in 3 oder vielleicht 4 Jahren dann eine richtige Nextgen Konsole auf den Markt kommt, dann darf man vielleicht noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.




Ziehe dir nicht so viel Drogen ein , keine Ahnung was mit euch Sony Kiefern so abgeht , die Xbox ist die beste Konsole der Welt , die armselige PS4 PRO ist ein Witz schlechte Leistung , kein 4 K Laufwerk , kein echtes 4K , GPU zu schwach Spiele laufen nicht richtig , zu laut , aber es gibt genug Sony Trolle die das kaufen.

Thanks Phil die beste Konsole die Xbox ONE X

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat schreibt mal nichts ihr seid Witzfiguren ihr Trolle


----------



## 1xok (14. Juni 2017)

Coole Hardware. Aber mit dem Schnüffel-OS kein Thema. Sollen mal auf SteamOS umstellen.


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2017)

MS macht nichts anderes als das was die Community und auch gewisse Magazine immer und immer wieder per Punkte in den Spiele Tests nach oben bringen, nämlich Technik und Grafik!
Nix anderes macht MS, sie reagieren auf den Markt. Wenn man nur von 100 Usern die posts liest, scheiß Grafik usw., Abwertung wegen schlechter Grafik usw.
Genau darauf reagiert MS. Und jetzt darauf auf einmal einen Strick zu ziehen, oh oh, wie verlogen ist das denn?
MS geht den Weg nach vorne, für uns PC Spieler kann es doch nur von Vorteil sein das CPU/GPU Technik auch in Konsolen mal nach vorne kommt und Sony das ganze nicht noch weiter blockt mit ihrer internen Uralt Technik.
Auch wenn man kein MS Fan ist, aber da begrüße ich das vorgehen mal, auch wenn man anfangs eventuell wenig Vorteile sieht. Die anderen werden nachziehen, nachziehen müssen und am Ende haben wir PC Spieler den Vorteil das auf unsere doch bessere Hardware die so einige haben mal was kommt was das ganze auch ausnutzt. Freut euch doch darauf das zumindest MS den Weg geht die momentanen Möglichkeiten der Hardware auch in Konsolen mit einzubinden, natürlich mit eigenen Vorteilen, ist doch klar, macht doch jede Firma so.
Kann für uns PC Spieler doch nur von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Coole Hardware. Aber mit dem Schnüffel-OS kein Thema. Sollen mal auf SteamOS umstellen.



OS Steam interessiert im Gaming Sektor keine Sau um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Valve hat es selbst vermasselt daraus wirklich was gutes zu machen.
Und was anderes, Steam/Valve "SCHNÜFFELT" natürlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mrmkay (15. Juni 2017)

XboxKing5000 schrieb:


> Ziehe dir nicht so viel Drogen ein , keine Ahnung was mit euch Sony Kiefern so abgeht , die Xbox ist die beste Konsole der Welt , die armselige PS4 PRO ist ein Witz schlechte Leistung , kein 4 K Laufwerk , kein echtes 4K , GPU zu schwach Spiele laufen nicht richtig , zu laut , aber es gibt genug Sony Trolle die das kaufen.
> 
> Thanks Phil die beste Konsole die Xbox ONE X
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat schreibt mal nichts ihr seid Witzfiguren ihr Trolle



Deinem Kommentar zufolge, bist du hier der Troll und die Witzfigur 
Mag sein das die Xbox One X mehr Leistung hat, dafür ist sie auch teurer und diesen 4K mist brauch kein Mensch. Dazu kommt das Sony einfach die besseren exklusiv Titel hat, VR unterstützt und bald 150€ günstiger sein wird. Die Leistung der PS4 Pro würde ich auch nicht gerade als "schlecht" bezeichnen und mal abwarten wie die One X in der Praxis laufen wird. 

Zum Thema "Spiele laufen nicht" und "zu laut" höre ich zum ersten mal und ich habe selber eine Playstation Pro, man sollte nicht so einen Schrott posten, nur weil man die rosarote Xbox Fanbrille auf hat... 
aber das man sich schon Argumente ausdenkt um sich die Xbox schön zu reden sagt ja eigentlich schon alles aus...


----------



## mrmkay (15. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> ... für uns PC Spieler kann es doch nur von Vorteil sein das CPU/GPU Technik auch in Konsolen mal nach vorne kommt und Sony das ganze nicht noch weiter blockt mit ihrer internen Uralt Technik...



Und die Xbox hat das bisher nicht geblockt mit ihrer innovativen internen High End Technik?


----------



## XboxKing5000 (15. Juni 2017)

mrmkay schrieb:


> Deinem Kommentar zufolge, bist du hier der Troll und die Witzfigur
> Mag sein das die Xbox One X mehr Leistung hat, dafür ist sie auch teurer und diesen 4K mist brauch kein Mensch. Dazu kommt das Sony einfach die besseren exklusiv Titel hat, VR unterstützt und bald 150€ günstiger sein wird. Die Leistung der PS4 Pro würde ich auch nicht gerade als "schlecht" bezeichnen und mal abwarten wie die One X in der Praxis laufen wird.
> 
> Zum Thema "Spiele laufen nicht" und "zu laut" höre ich zum ersten mal und ich habe selber eine Playstation Pro, man sollte nicht so einen Schrott posten, nur weil man die rosarote Xbox Fanbrille auf hat...
> aber das man sich schon Argumente ausdenkt um sich die Xbox schön zu reden sagt ja eigentlich schon alles aus...



Du behauptest also die PRO wäre nicht laut , das macht dich zu einem Lügner, Beispiel ME:a auf der Pro mit 1800p wird peinlich auf 4k hoch skaliert und läuft nicht stabil die 30 FPS brechen ein kann man alles nach lesen z.b Digital Foundry
Wenn ich VR will dann auf dem PC, die Grafik mit der Playstation VR ist genau so ein Witz wie du.
vergleich laufstärke zwischen PS4 Slim und PRO der ist sehr groß
Microsoft setzt auf Wasserkühlung , der Großteil der Sony Konsumenten hat eine PS4 und keine pro , das weiß Sony , wenn es einem um die Exklusiven Spiele geht dann ist eine Slim die bessere Wahl.
Auch die Wärme ist bei der PRO ein Problem auch das ist Fakt siehe Sony Foren, Lüfter alle 30 Sekunden auf die höchste Stufe hochregelt. 
Peinlich Sony , das macht Microsoft einfach besser, und VR mit der billig Grafik.
Wäre ich ein Troll der Xbox hätte ich keine PS4 die ich besitze , nur ist eben die Pro schlecht , ganz einfach.

Die Exklusiven Titel machen 10% aus wenn es hoch kommt , mehr nicht , und Fakt ist die X hat mehr Leistungs Ressourcen für die Entwickler, in Sachen Exklusiv Titel ist Sony klar besser.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

mrmkay schrieb:


> Und die Xbox hat das bisher nicht geblockt mit ihrer innovativen internen High End Technik?


Das will und mag ich natürlich gar nicht anzweifeln, aber MS möchte jetzt wohl einen andere Weg gehen.


----------



## mrmkay (15. Juni 2017)

XboxKing5000 schrieb:


> Du behauptest also die PRO wäre nicht laut , das macht dich zu einem Lügner, Beispiel ME:a auf der Pro mit 1800p wird peinlich auf 4k hoch skaliert und läuft nicht stabil die 30 FPS brechen ein kann man alles nach lesen z.b Digital Foundry
> Wenn ich VR will dann auf dem PC, die Grafik mit der Playstation VR ist genau so ein Witz wie du.
> vergleich laufstärke zwischen PS4 Slim und PRO der ist sehr groß
> Microsoft setzt auf Wasserkühlung , der Großteil der Sony Konsumenten hat eine PS4 und keine pro , das weiß Sony , wenn es einem um die Exklusiven Spiele geht dann ist eine Slim die bessere Wahl.
> ...



Ohh wie süß mich als einen Lügner zu bezeichnen 
Ich habe selber eine Pro und kann mir mein eigenes Urteil bilden, da bin ich nicht auf ein Forum angewiesen, ich finde die Pro eben nicht übertrieben laut und Probleme in Sachen Spiele hatte ich auch noch nicht, also bin ich ein Lügner weil ich aus eigener Erfahrung von der PS Pro berichte?

Das Sony öfters die PS4 als die Pro verkauft hat, ist ja wohl mehr als logisch, ich denke das selbst du darauf kommen könntest warum das wohl so ist, abgesehen davon verstehe ich das Argument dahinter nicht. 
Und nicht jeder kann sich einen PC leisten der Leistungsstark genug ist um VR darstellen zu können, dazu kommt der Preis der VR Brille für einen PC, mit einer Playstation hat man das ganze Paket eben günstiger mit abstrichen bei der Grafik natürlich.

Du schreibst hier so als hättest du schon eine One X, vielleicht solltest du mal abwarten und den Ball flach halten, wer weiß wie sich die One X in der Praxis schlagen wird

btw: Vielleicht solltest du mal lernen deine Meinung zu vertreten ohne beleidigend zu werden, das sagt nämlich nur was über deine Reife im Kopf aus.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Juni 2017)

XboxKing5000 schrieb:


> die Xbox ist die beste Konsole der Welt


Und  so gut wie ein 6 Jahre alter PC


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Und  so gut wie ein 6 Jahre alter PC


Jede Konsole ist gegen einen PC wie ein Dino im IT Zeitalter, nicht nur die Xbox.


----------



## drbrainnn (15. Juni 2017)

Ja die Xbox one x spielt in der Liga keine exclusive AAA Spiele ,kein VR,teuer.......


----------



## Talisman79 (15. Juni 2017)

XboxKing5000 schrieb:


> Ziehe dir nicht so viel Drogen ein , keine Ahnung was mit euch Sony Kiefern so abgeht , die Xbox ist die beste Konsole der Welt , die armselige PS4 PRO ist ein Witz schlechte Leistung , kein 4 K Laufwerk , kein echtes 4K , GPU zu schwach Spiele laufen nicht richtig , zu laut , aber es gibt genug Sony Trolle die das kaufen.
> 
> Thanks Phil die beste Konsole die Xbox ONE X
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat schreibt mal nichts ihr seid Witzfiguren ihr Trolle



und was genau spielst du dann auf deiner superkonsole? gibt doch keine vernünftigen spiele für microsofts schrottbox


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> und was genau spielst du dann auf deiner superkonsole? gibt doch keine vernünftigen spiele für microsofts schrottbox


Ansichtssache. Für Schrott Sony Konsole auch nicht. 
Lieber ein Forza Horizon als alles andere was da auf Schrott Sony jemals in Sachen Racer rausgekommen ist.
Nehmen sich doch beide nichts. Die eine hat hier ihre Vorteile, die andere da, aber,
das einzig Wahre ist und bleibt immer noch der PC.


----------



## Talisman79 (15. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Für Schrott Sony Konsole auch nicht.
> Lieber ein Forza Horizon als alles andere was da auf Schrott Sony jemals in Sachen Racer rausgekommen ist.
> Nehmen sich doch beide nichts. Die eine hat hier ihre Vorteile, die andere da, aber,
> das einzig Wahre ist und bleibt immer noch der PC.



aber jetzt mal ehrlich,wer spielt bitte heutzutage noch rennspiele?dafür würd ich mir jetzt keine konsole für 500 tacken holen.ansonsten seh ich da nich ein spiel,was auch nur ansatzweise interessant wäre.am ende steht und fällt so ne konsole mit ihrem lineup..da kann das ding auch 10 k und 50 gb ram haben,kommen keine games is das ding nutzlos

PS:und für die ps4 gibt es mehr als genug spiele die einen kauf rechtfertigen würden.die seh ich bei MS nich


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal ehrlich,wer spielt bitte heutzutage noch rennspiele?


Ich z.B. Erklär mir doch bitte mal, warum Rennspiele in der Vergangenheit beliebter gewesen sein sollen als heute.


----------



## bltpgermany (15. Juni 2017)

Also für mich Spielt die XBox definitiv in einer anderen Liga, nämlich eine Liga tiefer, da die Games die mich interessieren für die PS4 kommen ^^


----------



## Talisman79 (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich z.B. Erklär mir doch bitte mal, warum Rennspiele in der Vergangenheit beliebter gewesen sein sollen als heute.



ka is halt meine subjektive beobachtung.früher gabs es ein paar rennspielreihen mehr auf dem markt,,heute kenn ich aktuell nicht einen der sowas überhaupt noch spielt,oder bei deren ankündigung an die decke geht.ich zock halt auch fast ausschließlich online,hab dementsprechend einen recht großen freundeskreis,bin in zig anderen zockergruppen oder auf anderen seiten unterwegs,und man fängt ja auch da meinungen ein.auch wenn ein paar tsd am ende nich repräsentativ sein mögen, n zeichen is es schon.kann ja jeder spielen was er will,nur ob ich mit sowas ne neue 500 euro konsole verkauft bekomme,wag ich zu bezweifeln.

und was verkaufszahlen betrifft würde mich mal interessieren wie oft sich das spiel beim letzten mal einzeln verkauft hat,,wenn ich das ding jedes mal zu ner konsole dazu lege is kein wunder wenn das am ende viele haben^^


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ka is halt meine subjektive beobachtung.früher gabs es ein paar rennspielreihen mehr auf dem markt,,heute kenn ich aktuell nicht einen der sowas überhaupt noch spielt,oder bei deren ankündigung an die decke geht.ich zock halt auch fast ausschließlich online,hab dementsprechend einen recht großen freundeskreis,bin in zig anderen zockergruppen oder auf anderen seiten unterwegs,und man fängt ja auch da meinungen ein.auch wenn ein paar tsd am ende nich repräsentativ sein mögen, n zeichen is es schon.kann ja jeder spielen was er will,nur ob ich mit sowas ne neue 500 euro konsole verkauft bekomme,wag ich zu bezweifeln



Ich habe auch einen großen Frendeskreis und ich kenne keinen, der Fußball spielt. Scheint ja nicht mehr beliebt zu sein der Sport. Sorry, sowas ist kein Argument. Ich liste mal kurz auf, was mir an aktuellen Rennspielen so einfällt:

Dirt, Forza, Ride, Need 4 Speed, Project Cars, Trackmania Turbo, F1, Drive Club, Assetto Corsa, The Crew, MXGP, WRC, Gravel, Sebastian Loeb Rally, Wipe Out, Trials Fusion, Flatout, Valentino Rossi, Moto GP

Scheint ja keiner mehr zu spielen, deswegen gibt es so wenig Spiele am Markt. Wie viele Fußballspiele gibt es? Fifa + PES + ? Wow, spielt ja sicher gar keiner mehr.

Persönliches Empfinden ist eben nicht mehr als das. Ich lese hier auch ständig wie genial und wichtig Exklusivspiele sein sollen. Warum kaufen sie dann gemessen an der Hardwarebasis so wenig Leute? In den Top 30 PS4 Spiele ist mit Uncharted 4 genau ein PS4 Exklusivspiel drin. Im Schnitt kaufen die nicht einmal 5% der PS4 Besitzer. Xbox sicher ähnlich, Ausnahme Nintendo, aber die haben ja auch kaum was anderes.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal ehrlich,wer spielt bitte heutzutage noch *rennspiele*?dafür würd ich mir jetzt keine konsole für 500 tacken holen.ansonsten seh ich da nich ein spiel,was auch nur ansatzweise interessant wäre.am ende steht und fällt so ne konsole mit ihrem lineup..da kann das ding auch 10 k und 50 gb ram haben,kommen keine games is das ding nutzlos
> 
> PS:und für die ps4 gibt es mehr als genug spiele die einen kauf rechtfertigen würden.die seh ich bei MS nich



Siehst du, das sind eben andere Interessen. 500 tacken für eine Konsole, ne da gebe ich dir teilweise Recht. 
Das Geld würde ich dann lieber in ein Fanatec System investieren(falls du überhabt weißt was das ist ), eben für *Renn Games*. Da habe ich 100 mal mehr von als wie mit jeder Konsole, egal welche. Und damit könnte ich sogar auf der Xbox Rumdüsen. Was für eine dumme Konsole die noch nicht mal Fanatec unterstützt hat<PS4  Ätsch
Und nicht nur das, selbst Logitec haben da zu kämpfen, weil sich eben Sony Quer stellt. Was für eine dumme Firma. Das ist Sony.  Also informier dich besser mal vorher ehe du hier Racing Fans vor den Kopf ballerst. Davon gibt es hier nämlich jede menge und die haben mit so einer Aussage wie du sie da machst keinen Spaß. Da eckst du richtig an.
Wobei Fanatec seit kurzem auch die Lizenz für PS 4 hat, aber nur dafür, das mal nebenbei, seit kurzem aber erst im Portfolio.



> Dirt, Forza, Ride, Need 4 Speed, Project Cars, Trackmania Turbo, F1, Drive Club, Assetto Corsa, The Crew, MXGP, WRC, Gravel, Sebastian Loeb Rally, Wipe Out, Trials Fusion, Flatout, Valentino Rossi, Moto GP


So sieht es aus.


----------



## Talisman79 (15. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Siehst du, das sind eben andere Interessen. 500 tacken für eine Konsole, ne da gebe ich dir teilweise Recht.
> Das Geld würde ich dann lieber in ein Fanatec System investieren(falls du überhabt weißt was das ist ), eben für *Renn Games*. Da habe ich 100 mal mehr von als wie mit jeder Konsole, egal welche. Und damit könnte ich sogar auf der Xbox Rumdüsen. Was für eine dumme Konsole die noch nicht mal Fanatec unterstützt hat<PS4  Ätsch
> Und nicht nur das, selbst Logitec haben da zu kämpfen, weil sich eben Sony Quer stellt. Was für eine dumme Firma. Das ist Sony.  Also informier dich besser mal vorher ehe du hier Racing Fans vor den Kopf ballerst. Davon gibt es hier nämlich jede menge und die haben mit so einer Aussage wie du sie da machst keinen Spaß. Da eckst du richtig an.
> Wobei Fanatec seit kurzem auch die Lizenz für PS 4 hat, aber nur dafür, das mal nebenbei, seit kurzem aber erst im Portfolio.
> ...



und die von euch aufgelisteten spiele sind jetzt hits oder wie?



> Davon gibt es "hier" nämlich jede menge



mit betonung auf "hier" wie gesagt ich kenne niemanden,,vieleicht solltet ihr das ganze auch mal umgekehrt betrachten,,nur weil freunde aus "eurer liste" sowas zocken,heißt es nich automatisch,das der kram nun angesagt is oder sich gut verkauft.


und das ganze dann mit fifa und pes zu vergleichen is schon hart lächerlich..ich hoffe du merkst selber das der vergleich vom fussball hin zu rennsport gewaltig hinkt


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> und das ganze dann mit fifa und pes zu vergleichen is schon hart lächerlich..ich hoffe du merkst selber das der vergleich vom fussball hin zu rennsport gewaltig hinkt



Es ging logischerweise nicht um den direkten Vergleich Fußball zu Autosport, sondern darum, dass Du die Beliebtheit eines Genres an der Anzahl der Spiele festmachen wolltest.


----------



## mrmkay (15. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> ... Was für eine dumme Konsole die noch nicht mal Fanatec unterstützt hat<PS4  Ätsch...
> ...Wobei Fanatec seit kurzem auch die Lizenz für PS 4 hat, aber nur dafür, das mal nebenbei, seit kurzem aber erst im Portfolio...



damit ist das Fanatec Argument ja wohl hinfällig.

Ich muss sagen das mich Rennspiele auch überhaupt nicht interessieren, da finde ich die Playstation Exklusiv Titel eben spannender.
The Last of Us 2, God of War ,Days Gone, Horizon Zero Dawn, Uncharted, Death Stranding, Detroit: Become Human  uvm.

Warum also sollte man sich eine Xbox holen? Ich denke mit einer PS4 ist man gut aufgestellt, wenn es um Sachen Games geht oder soll man 500€ für ein Forza ausgeben?


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> und die von euch aufgelisteten spiele sind jetzt hits oder wie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist noch nicht so lange hier im Board, also bitte mal den Ball etwas flach halten wegen Racing Fans. Hier gibt es genug, glaube mir, und das hat rein gar nichts mit irgendwelcher Friend List zu tun.
Kein Racer, aber,
selbst Spiele wie ETS haben hier eine Große und treue Fan Gemeinde. ETS=Euro Truck Simulator. Und leg dich blos nicht mit denen an, die sind noch mal ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Da gibt es dann richtig Haue.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

mrmkay schrieb:


> damit ist das Fanatec Argument ja wohl hinfällig.


Ja ich hatte mich ja auch berichtigt. Haben sie ja auch erst seit kurzen. Sony hat da wohl eingesehen das was kommen muss.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> heißt es nich automatisch,das der kram nun angesagt is oder sich gut verkauft.



tun sie aber (zumindest die guten)

sieht man regelmässig die Wochen nach Verkaufsstart, da ist so ein Rennspiel durchaus mal ganz oben in den Charts dabei und das nicht nur in der Launch-Woche.
Und Fußball-Spiele kauf ich z.B. (mit Ausnahme der WM-Ableger) gar keine, weder Fifa noch PES. Es ist immer eine Geschmackssache, dir machen Racer wenig Spaß, ist okay. Aber schließ dadurch doch bitte nicht daraus, dass es (fast) allen anderen genauso ergeht.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Juni 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sieht man regelmässig die Wochen nach Verkaufsstart, da ist so ein Rennspiel durchaus mal ganz oben in den Charts dabei und das nicht nur in der Launch-Woche.


Jap, vor allem Mario Kart


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Öhm allein Dirt Rally hier 90% , auf Steam Sehr positiv.  Nebenbei eines der besten und Fairsten Early AA Spiele bis dato und Weltweit Lorbeeren ohne Ende.  Das soweit zu dummen Rennspielen.
Das aktuelle Dirt 4 schlägt mit Weltweit  80%-93% (hier 87 % )auch nicht gerade in die Negative Bresche ein.
Also der Racing Sektor ist doch ganz gut dabei.
Und das war gerade mal mit D4 das aktuellste, da kommt noch was im Laufe des Jahres.
Ich sagte ja, du machst dir hier mit deiner Meinung gegenüber Racern nicht wirklich Freunde.


----------



## Xeroxxx (15. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, Du schriebst "Nur blöd dass die Konsole und die Spiele kompatibel zur xBone bleiben, womit sich die grafischen Verbesserungen im Zaun halten werden.", und das sehe ich anders. Hochauflösendere Texturen, mehr Details und Effekte - das ist für mich schon eine klare Steigerung. Das dürfte in vielen Fällen  so viel sein wie auf dem PC der Modus "niedrig" vs "hoch".
> 
> Was du wohl meinst: weil die AUCH auf der One S laufen müssen, kann man nicht so in die vollen greifen. Das sehe ich aber anders, das geht doch am PC auch, dass du Grafikmodi hast, die mit ner GTX 760 noch gut laufen und gleichzeitig einen, der selbst in 1080P eine GTX 1080 nicht über 60 FPS kommen lässt.



Seh ich genauso. Es ist für zwei "Platformen" zu optimieren und das geht durch 90% Settings, ggf. noch "LowRes" Texturen. Manche haben noch nicht verstanden das 2017 ist und nicht 2006, aber ich lass mir das natürlich gerne durch eine Quelle belegen.


----------



## XboxKing5000 (15. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> und was genau spielst du dann auf deiner superkonsole? gibt doch keine vernünftigen spiele für microsofts schrottbox




Mal überlegen die 90% der Spiele von den Drittherstellern , ja stimmt Exklusive Spiele machen 10% oder weniger aus , Junge wenn man von nichts Ahnung hat , dann lass es, ich kick euch alle weg angekommen


----------



## XboxKing5000 (15. Juni 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Und  so gut wie ein 6 Jahre alter PC



Ja aber dennoch stärkste Konsole , und die PS4 PRO ist dann was 10 Jahre alt


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juni 2017)

XboxKing5000 schrieb:


> ich kick euch alle weg angekommen



du? In deinen Träumen vielleicht 

desweiteren beißt der Bearbeiten-Button nicht wenn man ihn benutzt  also klick ihn ruhig an und vermeide dadurch Doppel- oder Dreifach-Postings. Die Firma dankt


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Scheint der Zwillingsbruder von drbrainn mit gegenteiligem Konsolengeschmack zu sein.


----------



## kornhill (15. Juni 2017)

Stärkste Konsole der Welt, und dann kündigen sie nur Pixel *** an. Hab ich lachen können... wer allerdings auf Rennspiele steht sollte sich zZ für die XBox entscheiden. Ich als Sony Fan warte auf GT Sport.  Und warte und warte und warte, während auf der Xbox ein geiles Rennspiel nach dem anderen erscheint. Was der Grund ist das meine XBox nicht verkauft wurde. (Sie wird meist als Türstopper verwendet...)


----------



## Y0SHi (16. Juni 2017)

destiny 2 soll mit nur 30 fps auf der  xbox x laufen. 
scheint ja echt ein tolles teil zu sein. 

sorry, aber ryzen gibt es noch nicht in APU form und deswegen wird die xbox x genauso wie die ps4 pro im cpu limit stecken.
für die resteverwertung bzw. halbgaren xbox one aufguss würde ich microsoft nicht mal die hälfte bezahlen.

erst die ps5 wird die nächste konsolen-gen einleuten und dann mit einer jaguar apu auf ryzen-vega basis.

fazit: die xbox one x lohnt sich nicht als upgrade. viele bleiben bei der ps4/xbox one und warten auf die "wirklich" bessere ps5.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> destiny 2 soll mit nur 30 fps auf der  xbox x laufen.
> scheint ja echt ein tolles teil zu sein.


 das liegt nicht an der Konsole, sondern daran, dass die Entwickler sich dafür entschieden haben, da es auf allen Plattformen das gleiche Spielerlebnis sein soll. Das ist zwar Quatsch, weil ja niemand an dem einen Tag auf der PS, an dem anderen auf der Xbox spielt und sich dann umgewöhnen müsste, aber dahinter steckt evlt. auch Sony, die sehr eng mit dem Publisher zusammenarbeiten. Möglicherweise haben die das gefordert, damit die Xbox One X nicht klar besser dasteht. 




> fazit: die xbox one x lohnt sich nicht als upgrade. viele bleiben bei der ps4/xbox one und warten auf die "wirklich" bessere ps5.


 Damit rechnet ja MS auch. Die betonen doch dauernd, dass die One X was für die anspruchsvolleren Gamer ist und dass es nicht so sein wird, dass plötzlich 50% der Xbox One-Nutzer ne One X kaufen gehen...  MS weiß genau, dass die Konsole so was sein wird wie eine GTX 1070 oder 1080 für den PC-Markt, bei dem die weitaus meisten ja maximal eine GTX 1060 holen und es denen völlig reicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2017)

Was mich ja bei der Sache verwundert hat: Sie kündigen eine neue Konsole mit 4k an...aber es gibt keine Spiele dafür. Man hätte ja dann gedacht, dass sie auf der E3 so richtig grafisch aufwendige Spiele a la Crysis oder Ryse of Rome ankündigen, um die Konsole auch fördern zu wollen..aber da kam nichts. Für Pixelspiele brauchen die XBoxler doch keine neue Konsole, da reicht die alte auch.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was mich ja bei der Sache verwundert hat: Sie kündigen eine neue Konsole mit 4k an...aber es gibt keine Spiele dafür. Man hätte ja dann gedacht, dass sie auf der E3 so richtig grafisch aufwendige Spiele a la Crysis oder Ryse of Rome ankündigen, um die Konsole auch fördern zu wollen..aber da kam nichts. Für Pixelspiele brauchen die XBoxler doch keine neue Konsole, da reicht die alte auch.


 Wieso müssen denn Spiele ankündigt werden, die man offiziell als "4K-Titel" ankündigt? ^^  Das ist am PC doch auch nicht so, da gibt es auch keine Titel, die speziell als "4K-Titel" herausgebracht werden, und da ist Dir hoffentlich klar, dass das gleiche Spiel in den Optionen auf 4K eingestellt natürlich feiner aussieht als in Full-HD. 

Die Publisher müssen nur dafür sorgen, dass für 4K dann möglichst bessere Texturen mit dabei sind, und dass man auch natives 4K in den Spieloptionen einstellen kann. Für die One X wird es dann wohl Zusatzdownloads geben, die Nutzer einer One oder One S nicht runterladen brauchen. Für ältere Spiele soll es auch nachträglich "Upgrades" geben. Vor allem für die Texturen, denn DAS wäre halt das, was in 4K dann unschön aussehen würde, wenn eine Textur auf 1080p ausgelegt ist. 

Im Vorfeld wurde doch auch zig Mal gesagt, dass die Publisher die One X-Version entweder auf 4K oder auf "mehr Details" oder auf Perfomance trimmen können oder die drei Faktoren vermischen oder sogar dem Nutzer (ähnlich wie beim PC) die Wahl lassen. Hinzu kommt, dass sicher auch einige mit nem Full-HD-LCD eine One X kaufen, und für die wäre dann eh nur ein Modus interessant, der entweder mehr Details/Sichtweite/Objekte bietet oder mehr FPS.

Du wirst im Laden ja AFAIK wohl keine als "NUR für Xbox One X" gekennzeichnete Version haben, sondern die Vorteile kannst du Dir einfach runterladen. Das finde ich auch viel besser als wenn man eine Version rausbringt, mit der man groß wirbt "NUR für Xbox One X" und mit "4K!!!!" wirbt, obwohl die Version nichts anderes als die für die Xbox One ist, aber mit besseren Texturpaketen und mehr Details.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du wirst im Laden ja AFAIK wohl keine als "NUR für Xbox One X" gekennzeichnete Version haben, sondern die Vorteile kannst du Dir einfach runterladen. Das finde ich auch viel besser als wenn man eine Version rausbringt, mit der man groß wirbt "NUR für Xbox One X" und mit "4K!!!!" wirbt, obwohl die Version nichts anderes als die für die Xbox One ist, aber mit besseren Texturpaketen und mehr Details.



Richtig, bei der Pro ist es ja genauso. Zudem würde ich mir als "nur" Besitzer der alten One oder PS4 ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn es Spiele geben würde, die nur auf der 4K-Upgrade-Konsole (egal ob Pro oder X) laufen würden


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Richtig, bei der Pro ist es ja genauso. Zudem würde ich mir als "nur" Besitzer der alten One oder PS4 ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn es Spiele geben würde, die nur auf der 4K-Upgrade-Konsole (egal ob Pro oder X) laufen würden


  ja, ich würde mich da auch verarscht fühlen, vor allem wenn man vlt. überlegt, sich erst später eine One X zu kaufen und dann einige Games noch mal neu kaufen "muss", um von den Vorteilen zu profitieren. Daher ist es eben eine super Sache, dass/wenn es einfach nur eine "One"-Version eines Games gibt, und je nach dem, welche Konsole bei der Installation erkannt wird, gibt es halt Zusatzdownloads, die die Konsole ausreizen, oder man lässt es sein und entscheidet sich für "so viel FPS wie möglich"


----------

